# Cheap Wireless Monitor for your 5D3: Using Android tablet or phone....



## cayenne (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been looking to use DSLRDashboard on my older Xoom Android tablet to control my camera...as a monitor and also to maybe use it to change settings on longer time lapse without having to touch the camera.

Take a look at this article:

http://nofilmschool.com/2014/01/dirt-cheap-wireless-monitor-hacked-tp-link-mr3040-router-will-help/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nofilmschool+%28nofilmschool%29

I've gotten the wireless router in from Amazon.com, I think it was about $29...I've not had time to flash it and try it out yet, but planning to do it soon.

Anyway, for those out there wanting a budget video monitor or remote wireless control for their camera, give this a look.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, nifty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cayenne (Feb 1, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> Wow, nifty. Thanks for sharing!



I've got so much on my plate right now, not sure when I'll get time to try this, although I already have all the hardware...
if you get to it before I do, please report back on your workflow, etc.
I'll try to do the same if I can.
I wanna do this this weekend, but I got about 10+ hours of footage I need to start plowing through on my first paid video gig ....so...
 

thanks, cayenne


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 1, 2014)

WOW! ... that looks EXACTLY like my $299.99 CamRanger. Looks like the same manufacturer (TP-Link) makes the unit for CamRanger minus the software. I don't believe this ... it costs 1/10 of what I paid for the CamRanger ... thanks for making me feel like I've been ripped off, dude ;D ... just kidding ... good that it costs so less and does a decent job, more power to the people.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 3, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> WOW! ... that looks EXACTLY like my $299.99 CamRanger. Looks like the same manufacturer (TP-Link) makes the unit for CamRanger minus the software. I don't believe this ... it costs 1/10 of what I paid for the CamRanger ... thanks for making me feel like I've been ripped off, dude ;D ... just kidding ... good that it costs so less and does a decent job, more power to the people.


Yep, from what I've read this is basically the same bit of hardware for the wireless routing portion that the CamRanger uses, just that camranger has a bit of custom firmware of their own I think to speed things up somewhat...


----------

